# Where is the blade speed adjustment (pics)?



## KenH (Oct 4, 2008)

Picked up an older Fisher plow (I think) and am trying to figure out how to adjust the lowering blade speed. Can anyone tell me from the pictures which is the adjustment for the blade speed?? I cant find any manufacturer/ID markings on the unit to make life easier. Thanks


----------



## Chiputz (Dec 28, 2010)

It's called the quill. it's the slotted head adjustment closest to the electrical cover and the pump housing. Adjust it in a little at a time to slow the blade dropping. If the pump starts to strain to lift the plow back it out again.


----------



## KenH (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks. So in the top picture, would you say the quill is right above the white circle, near the electrical box??


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

That is your quill,turn out to increase speed down or turn in to slow speed down.


----------



## KenH (Oct 4, 2008)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## daman (Dec 26, 2012)

No problem.


----------

